
Republicans Who Don’t Understand Encryption Introduce Bill to Break It - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3z3z7/republican-encryption-bill-privacy-signal
======
simonblack
Perhaps it's time to legislate that pi = 3 again.

This bullshit has happened more recently elsewhere:

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-laws-of-australia-will-
tru...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-laws-of-australia-will-trump-the-
laws-of-mathematics-turnbull/)

And why does it appear to be conservative politicians, more often than not,
who have no idea when it comes to science?

------
soylentcola
Unrelated to the topic (because I'd likely just be preaching to the choir):
Vice really needs to step up their proofreading. Just skimming part of the
article I saw at least two obvious typos.

> "the billions of people that out protects everyday"

> "Andrew Crocker, a senioor staff attorney"

------
youeseh
Isn't the fight against encryption a bipartisan effort?

~~~
allzeros
> Three Republican senators, who have never showed that they understand how
> encryption works, have now introduced a bill...

I don't see anything about democrats.

